# Chip implanter



## Chip me (May 19, 2013)

Hi
I'm a mobile pet micro-chip
Implanter in and around Shrewsbury Shropshire .
I can come to you and chip
Your pet in the comfort of their own home.
I have my implanters certificate
Implanters reg number
Insurance
Enhanced CRB check

All dogs by law must be chipped by April 2016

I charge only £16 plus fuel if outside of Shrewsbury.
I do a discount if 3 or more pets.


----------

